# LabColors



## candice19 (Jun 2, 2009)

Does anyone have a good source for LabColors that ships faster than Brambleberry?  Thank!


----------



## heartsong (Jun 2, 2009)

candice19 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a good source for LabColors that ships faster than Brambleberry?  Thank!



www.nuscentscandle.com  has always been reliable.


----------



## candice19 (Jun 2, 2009)

heartsong said:
			
		

> candice19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man, they are a lot cheaper than BB!  I wonder why.... how is their shipping costs, do you find?


----------



## heartsong (Jun 2, 2009)

*x*

to be honest, i don't remember.  they are located in the midwest so shipping is usually reasonable since i'm in alabama.


----------



## KSL (Jun 4, 2009)

i bought a couple from new directions.
I live by thier canadian warehouse so I'm not sure how fast they are shipping... www.newdirectionsaromatics.com is their US site.
www.newdirectionsaromatics.ca is thier canadian site.


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 4, 2009)

> www.nuscentscandle.com has always been reliable.



I just looked at this site, and I noticed all the dandle molds.  Can these work for soap molds?  Has anyone tried them?  What about the double molds that look like plastic molds?  Just curious as I see lots of possibilities if they are useable.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

I have bought them from Voyageur Soap and Candle .Super fast shipping.


----------

